# barbs and shrimp



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have a bamboo shrimp in a 10 gal and some barbs in a 15 and i was wondering if the barbs would bothere the shrimp if i put it with them? i only want to because the 15 only has 4 barbs (temporarily) and i wanted to add another fish/shrimp.


----------

